# NVIDIA drivers and OpenGL issues



## Apple Juice (May 5, 2011)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> *OpenGL Problems*
> 
> It has been reported by users as well as developers that nVidia 400-series cards have severe performance problems with 3D content-creation applications such as Autodesk Maya and 3ds Max, Blender, Rhinoceros 3D—as well as some OpenGL games—to the extent that video cards two generations older routinely outperform 400-series in such applications and games. The problem, which affects any OpenGL application using textures, involves accessing framebuffer contents or storing data on the GPU. So far, one customer using an OpenGL based application got a response from nVidia support indicating that the behavior is expected in the GeForce 400 line of cards, and no software update is available to improve the performance of the hardware. The problem can be worked around with a hack by using a CUDA memory copy to access the buffer object.


GeForce 400 Series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


user facing problem with autodesk maya: Maya 2011 openGL viewport issues - NVIDIA Forums

these problems still exist in 500 series and still not fixed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2011)

[Solved] Does Nvidia gtx 500 series have OpenGL issues like the 400 series? - Nvidia - Graphic-Displays

So nVidia is "inducing" bugs in their drivers to people buy their Quadro cards? 

So much so for nVidia making great drivers...


----------



## Joker (May 6, 2011)

i heard some ppl said nvidia made great linux drivers? 

amd cards have great foss drivers.


----------

